

What I learned in my first year as a female startup CEO - anthony_franco
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/04/11/learned-first-year-female-startup-ceo/

======
jkmcf
Apologies for my gender regarding sucky #2 and #3.

I’m not sure aggressive is a plus anywhere. Men (and women) refer to
aggressive males by a number of equally critical words. My only suggestion is
be genuine, smart, and strong while not kicking the people in your way and
especially not those trying to help you.

------
pskittle
"After all, it’s not like you can choose whether to be a female CEO vs male
CEO. But you can choose your attitude toward it."

exactly , gender shouldn't be a deciding factor , well written

